# [plymouth] Ne fonctionne pas

## zerros

Bonjour,

Je viens de migrer ma machine sur systemd et je voudrai maintenant faire fonctionner plymouth.

J'ai fais les conf décrites sur les tutos, mais l'image ne s'affiche pas.

Après quelques recherches, je pense que le problème vient du KMS. Quand je fais CTRL+ALT F1 ou F2 etc,

je ne me retrouve pas sur un shell. Pourtant mon kernel semble être bien configuré.

Y a t il un service particulier à démarrer avec systemd ? Si ça se trouve, je ne vois pas l'image à cause de ça.

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider.

----------

